# Formula 1 with 104 year old camera



## snoke (Aug 15, 2017)

http://www.intoourworld.com/photographer-shoots-formula-1-with-104-year-old-camera-and-heres-the-results/

... when you've got 20 photos, not 20fps.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 21, 2017)

Cool! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2017)

snoke said:


> http://www.intoourworld.com/photographer-shoots-formula-1-with-104-year-old-camera-and-heres-the-results/
> 
> ... when you've got 20 photos, not 20fps.


I remember watching GP on tv and wondering why that old camera was in use until I read the article and after seeing results was certainly impressed.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 3, 2017)

Photographers took some amazing photos over the past 140 years with only one shot. Then it was cover the plate or film, flip the holder over, remove the film / plate cover on the other side of the holder, and wait for the next good opportunity. I have used 10 fps at racing events, but in the end, after going thru hundreds of images, I would have took the preferred one 9 of 10 times with one shot. 

The only time I found high fps a potential necessity was trying to capture a arrow in flight, and the end of a bull whip at faster than the speed of sound. Then, 10 fps was not even in the ballpark.


----------

